# Norwich 25 pill Coffin hobnail cobalt



## Bassist10 (Jan 7, 2013)

3 1/2 Inch size Norwich Pharmacal Cobalt Blue Coffin Shaped Poison Bottle with 25 Mercuric Chloride Tablets on the lable and they all seem to be there. The Pills are also coffin shaped and you can just see them on the inside of the bottle from the rear view. I will not open the bottle to count them. What you see is what you get!  THIS IS A RARE & SCARCE BOTTLE to find with Lable Bottle and original contents in good condition. The Cork is a little chipped on top and the lable has a very small hand written number written on it, but otherwise all text is readable. There are the traditional diamond Hob-Nails embossed on 3 sides and POISON embossed on the back 
EBAY


----------



## Asterx (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice bottle, unfortunately $70-$100 would be more realistic. Good luck with it


----------



## epackage (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice bottle, I think the shipping cost may be off, it's showing almost $15 to ship it to NJ... Good luck


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  asterisk80
> 
> Nice bottle, unfortunately $70-$100 would be more realistic. Good luck with it


 
 True!
 The label and pills do add some value to the bottle but not that much.

 Good luck!


----------



## Bassist10 (Jan 9, 2013)

I am not used to the new interfacy on ebay I have been thinking of adding free shipping for buy it now , if they still allow that.


----------



## epackage (Jan 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Bassist10
> 
> I am not used to the new interfacy on ebay I have been thinking of adding free shipping for buy it now , if they still allow that.


 They do


----------



## Bassist10 (Jan 9, 2013)

Well thanks for the well wishes, but I got it in a bid war in 2005 there were 42 bids all together and I snipped it at the last 12 seconds. Thanks to a fast connection (cable) that I worked for and had the ability to take the throught put cap off for my free 5 Ip's. Anyway the interest and bidding was definately ligitimate digger this and that in the then shown full ID's

 The day before I lost the bidding on a bottle Heroin and Tolu on the label empty found in a barn that went for 999.50. this one also had many bids from different Id's

 Which has nothing to do with this particular bottle other than I quit somewhere near this is starting. Maybe 2005 was a good year for poisons and medicines. But its big brother at 500 pills @ 7 1/2 inches sold at auction in the UK for 8000.00 No Label No pills. HMMMMM


----------



## epackage (Jan 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Bassist10
> 
> Well thanks for the well wishes, but I got it in a bid war in 2005 there were 42 bids all together and I snipped it at the last 12 seconds. Thanks to a fast connection (cable) that I worked for and had the ability to take the throught put cap off for my free 5 Ip's. Anyway the interest and bidding was definately ligitimate digger this and that in the then shown full ID's
> 
> ...


 This post by Poison_Us regarding these gives a pretty detailed account of these, and many here consider him the "Go To" guy when it comes to poisons. As you can see he says the 7-1/2" can reach $12,000, this height appears to be the most common(label & pills not withstanding), I hope that you can at least get your investment back or close to it Vinny. I see there's no counter on your auction page so I don't know how many views you've had or how many watchers, but if it must be sold you may have to take a hit on it, here's hoping that doesn't happen....Jim

*Stephen comments about these from 2011*

 These have an interesting history which we learned just recently, this is a KU-18.  *This is the most common size/color*.  It also comes in Cornflower, Amber and Green.  These also come in 5" and 7 1/2" which are rare.  These were made by the Norwich Glass Co.   Many of them were used (Conveniently) by the Norwich Chemical Co, but were used by others as well.

 Prices differ greatly between sizes and color.  *This issue is worth about $100* (as would the Cornflower).  The Amber would be $200, Green - $2500 (very rare color, I've never seen one).  *All issues larger (5" & 7 1/2") range from $800 to $12,000 as they are very rare. (These are historical highs for undamaged examples)*


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 All of the above *PLUS* we are still in a recession. Many poisons are selling at 60 to 80 percent of their usual value.


----------



## Bassist10 (Jan 11, 2013)

I apoligize for not replying earlier, I diid not look closely at the thread. When I bought this there was of picture of the contents out of the bottle. Yes this amateur worked the cork out without totally bereaking it laid them out on a pice of paper towel, I wish I had burned the pics I saved into a CD but, I Did not, and that computer melted down. My wife had it restored at great cost but the questionaire for the process asked put a check mark next to priority extentions. unfortunately .JPG was not amoung them. Or I would have posted it. They looked exactly like the picture on the label. I imagine thats where that small chip on the CORK came from. but The people bidding on this where diggers I later researched, Im 62 now and memory fails sometimes, I remember one, because he has the same name as a dear friend; Odell. Dont remember anything else, when in, where out, but it took off at a hight starting bid which I also cannot remember.
 Amoung the things my other half needed for records was; .EML so she found the paypal amount showing what we paid, I am not looking for big profit, That's all I will say. This is the real McCoy, I have an older bottle of apothecary Mercuric Bichloride Powder red label Rx in old english latin Hydrargyri Bichloridum 1/4 pound bottle full by Malinkrodt for compounding. That smell is unmistakenly the same. Imagine doctors actually prescribed this for god knows what.
 So I keep it or sell it near my cost. I have an extensive collection and thruth be known I dont really want to part with anything! Times are harder, other half is not of same passion, and Thats all I dare say about that.


----------



## Bassist10 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks Jim for taking the time, I want to keep them anyway, As I said in another post 2005 was a great year for bottles.
 I was at a show one day where sellers at neighboring tables were complaining about EBAY and the winfalls being made without dragging your bottles packing displaying and getting a fraction of what they sell for on ebay. People wanted these poisons for bragging rights or what ever, seems to have settled down a great deal.  Maybe it will pick back up again in a few years.

 Thanks for the details and your time. BTW I have watchers and many views, the politics of ebay are annoying to me.
 Back then I had to become the thing I hated most a Sniper waiting until the last seconds to pounce on a desired Ebay item.

 I have to admit it paid off on a few I aquired, One such example is beautiful Sydenham's Laudenum (On Label) Bottle with cut crystal ground glass stopper in light cobalt blue with a pontil scar on the bottom and enameled label  with 22 K gold border, about a litre I think. one appraiser said this was not a country Doctor's bottle in all probability it was a court physician or someone of higher social standing. The seller had a very impressive pedigree research in the listing.

 It's MINE.
 The stopper looks like a huge sapphire jewel and is a the center of my top shelf.


----------

